# Bank accounts



## seasideman (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi, just wondering when I should apply for a Spanish bank account. We are moving in August, and I need a business bank account and a personal bank account. I think logically it would be when I have an address in Spain, but just checking.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

seasideman said:


> Hi, just wondering when I should apply for a Spanish bank account. We are moving in August, and I need a business bank account and a personal bank account. I think logically it would be when I have an address in Spain, but just checking.


You will need to have a NIE (Foreigner's Identification N°) to do most transactions in Spain so it is worthwhile getting that sooner rather than later. I would initially get yourself a personal account (it will have to be non-resident initially but once you live here you can easily convert it to a resident's account) which will attract a service charge while you are non-resident. Once you are here and can show that you are a responsible account holder, getting a business account will be much easier.

The NIE will only be a temporary one with a validity of 3 months after which it will have to be renewed. Once you are resident, you will need to register as a resident and you will then get your permanent NIE (Same Number but different certificate)


----------



## seasideman (Nov 8, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> You will need to have a NIE (Foreigner's Identification N°) to do most transactions in Spain so it is worthwhile getting that sooner rather than later. I would initially get yourself a personal account (it will have to be non-resident initially but once you live here you can easily convert it to a resident's account) which will attract a service charge while you are non-resident. Once you are here and can show that you are a responsible account holder, getting a business account will be much easier.


thank you. do i apply for a non resident when i am there or is that something i could do here


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Best to do it when you arrive as you need to show documentation, such as NIE, Passports etc. But it only takes a couple of hours and is relatively painless.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

How much do you have to put into the Spanish account when opening it?

I reckon we should have about € 1.24 to invest


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

We opened ours with passports - when over in Spain, 2 months before moving.

Our spanish bank required more documentation because we were non- resident from a UK address. 

We needed the account prior to our move, to ensure our pensions were being paid in. Without proof of income in a Spanish account, we would have been unable to apply for residency.

We obtained our NIE with our residencia - then changed the status of the account...


----------



## seasideman (Nov 8, 2015)

Allie-P said:


> We opened ours with passports - when over in Spain, 2 months before moving.
> 
> Our spanish bank required more documentation because we were non- resident from a UK address.
> 
> ...


That is great information thank you


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> How much do you have to put into the Spanish account when opening it?
> 
> I reckon we should have about € 1.24 to invest




Our bank- then Barclays - asked for £100......


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

We opened ours by email to a recommended manager as a residents account about a month ago so we could transfer funds to buy the property then called in to finish the paperwork when we arrived (this morning  )


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Which bank was that peedee?


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> Which bank was that peedee?


La Caixia


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

What are their monthly fees?


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> What are their monthly fees?


With pension transfer we are told €0 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Very good, couldn't get much cheaper!!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

peedee said:


> We opened ours by email to a recommended manager as a residents account about a month ago so we could transfer funds to buy the property then called in to finish the paperwork when we arrived (this morning  )


 but you weren't resident then surely? Have you got your green form/card now to show that you are residents?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Very good, couldn't get much cheaper!!!


Unless they give money back as well (for utility payments paid by DD) like Sabadell!


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> but you weren't resident then surely? Have you got your green form/card now to show that you are residents?


No we weren't and no we haven't yet but he still opened a residents account


----------



## chris678 (Sep 8, 2015)

You can open a residents bank account without being a resident or having an NIE number. I know because I did it last week. The benefit of a residents account over a non-residents account is that it attracts lower bank charges. The bank simply asked that I bring in my NIE number when I get it.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

chris678 said:


> You can open a residents bank account without being a resident or having an NIE number. I know because I did it last week. The benefit of a residents account over a non-residents account is that it attracts lower bank charges. The bank simply asked that I bring in my NIE number when I get it.


Having an NIE number does NOT make you resident! You will need the green form/card .


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I had a non-resident account with my bank (Banco Popular) and they would not change it to a resident one until I took my "tarjeta" certifying that I was registered as a resident into the branch. My husband also had to supply his to open his account.


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> I had a non-resident account with my bank (Banco Popular) and they would not change it to a resident one until I took my "tarjeta" certifying that I was registered as a resident into the branch. My husband also had to supply his to open his account.


As with most things in Spain the definitive answer seems to be 'it depends'


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

peedee said:


> As with most things in Spain the definitive answer seems to be 'it depends'


You're correct, but it seems logical to me that you can't have a resident's account without being able to prove that you are resident.

The only way to prove that is the green form/card.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> You're correct, but it seems logical to me that you can't have a resident's account without being able to prove that you are resident.
> 
> The only way to prove that is the green form/card.


How long have you lived in Spain, and you still expect things to be logical???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Quite simply, peedee's bank was wrong to give him a resident account if he didn't prove that he was resident


----------



## chris678 (Sep 8, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> Having an NIE number does NOT make you resident! You will need the green form/card .


I never said it did. What I said, if you read the post, was that all the bank asked for after the account had been opened was the NIE number.


----------

